# What Conditioners to use



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi there! I’ve used ProGrow and enjoy it


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I use Pro Gro as well.


----------



## skay22 (Sep 25, 2021)

Mane 'n' tail or Cowboy shine works and makes their coat shiny! Smells good too!


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Hannah09 said:


> Mane 'n' tail or Cowboy shine works and makes their coat shiny! Smells good too!


Oh man, I used to use Mane 'n Tail for my horse back in the day. I loved that smell!!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I like Pro Gro too. I’ve recently been using Pure Paws H2O Shampoo/Conditioner and I like that too. The dogs smell nice even after getting dirty


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you rinse out Pro-Gro, leave in, both? I just ordered some and wanted to see how others were using it.
TH
Thanks,
Jules


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

JulesAK said:


> Do you rinse out Pro-Gro, leave in, both? I just ordered some and wanted to see how others were using it.
> TH
> Thanks,
> Jules


When I bathe, I rinse it out. I also dilute it and spray into feathering and leave it in between baths.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Maegan. I am hoping it will help Maggie's pathetic looking tail  If I could get her to stop pulling it out that would be even better!
Jules


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

You’re welcome! And good luck!


----------



## skay22 (Sep 25, 2021)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> Oh man, I used to use Mane 'n Tail for my horse back in the day. I loved that smell!!


Yes, the smell is amazing and also makes their coat and hair shiny!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> Oh man, I used to use Mane 'n Tail for my horse back in the day. I loved that smell!!


Funny thing is the primary place I find Mane 'n Tail nowadays is at the grocery store and Sally's.... for people. LOL.

For goldens - probably would hesitate to use because I'm not sure if that would build up in their coat + change the texture of the coat. 

Pro Gro is something a lot of people use - but big thing to remember is it is supposed to be used on clean coat. The people who use between baths are talking more about 1-2 weeks between baths tops. You don't want to seal dirt into the coat because that can do more harm to a coat you are trying to fix. 

You also want to really dilute it vs putting it in straight on the coat.

When I've used it (not often, just when I'm trying to repair the damage that a self-grooming dog has done to his tail....ahem) - it is after baths and prior to drying. I spray it in and let it set for a few minutes before drying the coat. 

Otherwise... you should not "have to" use conditioner on a dog. The exceptions I would have is if you have a dog who is very rough on his coat (ie a self-groomer or a roller) or cases like I have with my dogs where every time they go outside to run, they come back in with clumps of burs in the coat. When cleaning them up, I try to use a brushing spray with oil in it to get the burrs to slide out vs tearing the coat.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Megora said:


> Funny thing is the primary place I find Mane 'n Tail nowadays is at the grocery store and Sally's.... for people. LOL.


I'm going to have to look for this (have used the same shampoo brand for ever and just buy online )--I used to buy extra bottles and use for myself when I was a teen! 😂


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

I loved Mane and Tail shampoo and conditioner for Asher. He hated to be brushed but tolerated it much better when I used those products since his fur tangled less.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

